# Downs Park Fishing Pier - PASADENA MD



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

The new fishing pier construction has begun, thus far nearly 20 pillings have been driven. We are told that those pillings are test pillings. Scheduled opening is May 2006.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

shhhhhh....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

finally .... Its nice to see that fishermen are not just an after thought anymore ...

They will allow fishing on this pier correct?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i should know where 'downs park ' is ........
since i grew up in SP . but for the life of me i can't put a location to it  ....
derf


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> finally .... Its nice to see that fishermen are not just an after thought anymore ...
> 
> They will allow fishing on this pier correct?


It is being contructed for fishing and crabbing. Fisherman are only afterthought if they remain quiet. The PasadenaSporting Group fought tooth and nail with the State and politicans for this to happen. It has taken about five years and many signatures from the public to make it all a reality. So don't stop at the first no you get when you attempt to do something positive. The State has a very large pot of $$$ for piers and boat ramps that have built up over the years, however they claim there are no areas in which to build. Next time you see Shirley Murphy give her a pat on the back, she and a host of other politicans fought hard for this. The PSG hopes to open the pier with a kids derby. No more standing in the sand, nor spashing in the water to see the joy of child hooked on fishing, not drugs.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

DERFM said:


> i should know where 'downs park ' is ........
> since i grew up in SP . but for the life of me i can't put a location to it  ....
> derf


The park is located in Pasadena, take Mountain Road until the end. This park, the rangers maintain like no other that I have seen. Entrance fee required.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

ok , now the brain works  
it's just been tooo lond since i did any 'roaming' around down there ........ thanks 
derf


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

SevernaParkFishH said:


> The State has a very large pot of $$$ for piers and boat ramps that have built up over the years, however they claim there are no areas in which to build.


AA County has the greatest mileage of Bay shoreline and the least access points for ramps and water parks/access. The Dept has said recently that (all that State $$) they are evaluating every opportunity to change that. Problem are NIMBY'S...takes a lot of effort against locals to move forward with ramp and fishing/pier plans.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i remeber doing the Hooked on fishing, Not on drugs programs there when i was little, my cousin once caught a hudge, 20+ catfish out of the surf there the day that let u fish from the surf


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

LiteTackleChamp said:


> i remeber doing the Hooked on fishing, Not on drugs programs there when i was little, my cousin once caught a hudge, 20+ catfish out of the surf there the day that let u fish from the surf


wow..didn't know catfish could be found in the surf...the things i learn everyday from pierandsurf.com


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i think that would of just been dumb luck that the cat was there on that day at the time, ive caught many cats in shallow water but mostly by accident every couple of trips


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Problem are NIMBY'S...takes a lot of effort against locals to move forward with ramp and fishing/pier plans.


unfortunatly it's been that way for years .....
if ya didn't live in a community with a comunity dock or have waterfront property yourself ; you were out of luck .......and that was 25 years ago , so not a lot has changed  
derf


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

i've caught many a cat a spsp so yeah they can be caught in the surf or at least off a beach i mean.


----------

